
Ask HN: What is your dream job search site like? - krazym
For developers what would you want in a job search site that would make you actually use it? What would you want to be able to search and filter on? If you were specifically looking for lead developer roles and up what would make it different?
======
rpiguy
A job search that actually understands that Software Engineer, Programmer,
Coder, Developer are all related and should show me those jobs (after the
exact matches). It is infuriating trying to figure out what a company's
internal job titles are.

Put the company boiler plate (We are a great place to work, we value Blah,
Blah, Blah) at the bottom of the job description. A jobseeker only wants to
read the job description and move on if it is not what they are looking for.

Allow tabs! If you provide a list of returned results I want to be able to
open all the jobs I am interested in their own tabs rather then page back and
forth between the job and results.

Contact information, resume, and one or two pre-screen questions required max!
Do not ask me me to fill in forms, or verify whatever parsing you are using.
Don't make me do that crap until you are sure you hiring me and need to do a
background check.

State very clearly the following:

Is Co-location required? Can you work remotely (partial/full) Is Travel
Required

Recommend similar jobs to the ones I apply to and be sure they are good
recommendations

------
JamesBarney
Salary. I'm now at a point in my career where most jobs are looking to pay
less than what I'm making and I don't want to jump through a bunch of hoops
only to find we have very different salary expectations.

This is the primary reason I've switched to using recruiters.

